# Jetzt vorbestellen! PCGH Premium 09/2010 mit 3D-Brille



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt vorbestellen! PCGH Premium 09/2010 mit 3D-Brille gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt vorbestellen! PCGH Premium 09/2010 mit 3D-Brille


----------



## biggiman (25. Juni 2010)

Es ist nicht euer Ernst dass Ihr diese Pappbrille bewerbt, die schon in den 80er Jahren einigen Zeitschriften bei lag


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich früh angekündigt 

Leider interessiert mich das Thema 3D (noch) nicht.


----------



## jobo (25. Juni 2010)

Das Heft wird gekauft!
Aber die Brille ist echt ein bisschen billig, in den Uncut Videos hattet ihr bessere Brillen auf, schade dass nicht solche beigelegt werden.


----------



## oksboht (25. Juni 2010)

Damals in der MickyMaus-Zeitung gabs auch alle paar Monate so eine Brille samt 3D-Bildern xD


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juni 2010)

Hmm vorne is ein Bild von dieser GTX 470 von Zotac mit Zalmankühler drauf.


----------



## Core152 (25. Juni 2010)

Schon ausverkauft :S


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Juni 2010)

Mit 3D Brille Die Idee ist richtig gut, da werde ich mir mal wieder die Premium ausgabe hollen gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> Das Heft wird gekauft!
> Aber die Brille ist echt ein bisschen billig, in den Uncut Videos hattet ihr bessere Brillen auf, schade dass nicht solche beigelegt werden.



Alle anderen 3D-Verfahren stellen spezielle Anforderungen an den Monitor. (liefern dafür aber auch eine brauchbare Bildqualität)


----------



## frEnzy (25. Juni 2010)

Core152 schrieb:


> Schon ausverkauft :S


Wie soll das denn gehen? Die gibts doch erst in über einem Monat! Außerdem hat bei mir die Bestellung gerade problemlos geklappt


----------



## Grav3 (25. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal... als Premium Abonnent brauch ich den nicht zu bestellen oder?!?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> Das Heft wird gekauft!
> Aber die Brille ist echt ein bisschen billig, in den Uncut Videos hattet ihr bessere Brillen auf, schade dass nicht solche beigelegt werden.



Ja, die 100 Euro haben wir leider nicht über. 
Im Ernst: Die Brille ist für eine Farbfilterbrille wirklich sehr sehr gut. Es gibt da sehr viel Schmonz draußen für lau. Wir haben die absolute Edel-Anaglypenbrille.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hmm vorne is ein Bild von dieser GTX 470 von Zotac mit Zalmankühler drauf.



Im Heft geht es auch darum. Allerdings kann man mit der Brille einige wirklich coole 3D-Aufmacher ansehen. War selbst überrascht, wie gut der 3D-Effekt rüberkommt.


----------



## xeonsys (25. Juni 2010)

jetzt kommt erstmal am 7.7.10 die pcgh 08/10?


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2010)

hoffentlich klappt das diesmal mit der rechtzeitigen Lieferung


----------



## El-Nooby (25. Juni 2010)

Äh Ihr macht für eine Ausgabe Werbung die erst im August erscheint???

Ist das nicht ein bissel früh?

Unabhängig davon, cooler Inhalt!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2010)

xeonsys schrieb:


> jetzt kommt erstmal am 7.7.10 die pcgh 08/10?



ja, das stimmt.


----------



## violinista7000 (25. Juni 2010)

@ PCGH

Ich kann nicht mehr online bestellen wie früher. Warum? 

Es ist so natürlich weil ich in der Schweiz bin, wenn ich in DE wäre, könnte ich wie sonst immer - hmm damals- bestellen.


----------



## suppamario74 (26. Juni 2010)

Komisch, wenn ich meine Abonnentennr. angebe, werden trotzdem 9,99 Euro + Versand verlangt.
Hat sie sich seit Januar 2010 geändert?
Gruß suppamario74


----------



## B00 (26. Juni 2010)

Die 3-D-Brille ist richtig High-Tech 
Früher gab es die in (fast) jeder Fernsehzeitschrift


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (26. Juni 2010)

Sehr gutes Thema. Werde wohl diesmal die Premium-Ausgabe kaufen.

Dachte übrigens zuerst, als ich die Headline gelesen habe, dass es sich um eine Poli-Brille oder sogar Shutterbrille handelt ... lol. Aber klar. Würde echt zuviel kosten. Wenn die Artikel dazu gut werden, dann wird dies (für mich) ein super Heft!


----------



## Namaker (26. Juni 2010)

B00 schrieb:


> Die 3-D-Brille ist richtig High-Tech
> Früher gab es die in (fast) jeder Fernsehzeitschrift


Nicht in dieser Qualitätsstufe.


----------



## P@tC@sh (27. Juni 2010)

Schade,nach eurem Uncut-Video habe ich gedacht ,die Sachen kommen demnächst,also imJuli.Habe letztens in einem Kaufhaus ein teuren 3D Fernseher(inkl.Brille)begutachten können.Schon enorm der Effekt,fragt sich wie stark sich diese Sache durchsetzt,wieviel die Leute ausgeben wollen und bereit sind `ne Shutterbrille zum Fernsehen zu tragen.
Freue mich schon auf die Premium.


----------



## dangee (29. Juni 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Nicht in dieser Qualitätsstufe.



Das sind zwei Farbfolien; mehr nicht. Die Qualität kannst du selber bestimmen, indem du die Farbeinstellungen deines Monitors auf die Folien abstimmst.


----------



## turboloader1982 (29. Juni 2010)

Hm hab noch mindestens hundert von diesen Brillen hier von Epson rumliegen wenn ich da für jede 1,-€ nehm kann ich shoppen gehen Ne aber mal im Ernst wer will kann sich gerne eine kostenlos abholen dieses 3D verfahren taugt eigentlich nicht besonders viel außerdem extrem anstrengend und man bekommt auch recht schnell schwere Augen und Kopfschmerzen gar nicht ansatzweise Vergleichbar mit Aktiven oder gar Passiven Shutterbrillen.


----------



## Insanix (29. Juni 2010)

Ich werds mir trotzdem kaufen!


----------



## turboloader1982 (29. Juni 2010)

Insanix schrieb:


> Ich werds mir trotzdem kaufen!


 

Solange es wegen dem Heft ist ....


----------



## Grav3 (30. Juni 2010)

... ehm mal eine Frage zur Auslieferung der Premium 09/2010... Wann wird das für Abo-Kunden sein? 
Am 31.07.2010 ?!? .... wäre richtig geil... fliege am 01.08.2010 (01:30 Uhr) in den Urlaub... 1 Monat Türkei und brauche dringend was zu lesen...

Kann man dazu schon was sagen? Oder ist das noch zu früh?
Danke euch schon einmal für eure Antworten


----------



## mapLayer (30. Juni 2010)

Is das also gar nciht im normalen Heft dabei?
Sehr Schadee.
Weil extra wegen einer 3D brille + bisle Zubehör werd ich mir nicht nochmal eine PCGH holen.
mfG


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. Juli 2010)

Grav3 schrieb:


> ... ehm mal eine Frage zur Auslieferung der Premium 09/2010... Wann wird das für Abo-Kunden sein?
> Am 31.07.2010 ?!? .... wäre richtig geil... fliege am 01.08.2010 (01:30 Uhr) in den Urlaub... 1 Monat Türkei und brauche dringend was zu lesen...
> 
> Kann man dazu schon was sagen? Oder ist das noch zu früh?
> Danke euch schon einmal für eure Antworten



Das müsste hinhauen.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. Juli 2010)

mapLayer schrieb:


> Is das also gar nciht im normalen Heft dabei?
> Sehr Schadee.
> Weil extra wegen einer 3D brille + bisle Zubehör werd ich mir nicht nochmal eine PCGH holen.
> mfG



Schade 

Aber Magazin- und DVD-Ausgabe werden auch großartig. Wir testen hier schon 30 ... und 40 ... 

Marco


----------



## Grav3 (2. Juli 2010)

Danke für fixe Antwort @ Marco


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Juli 2010)

dangee schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Farbfolien; mehr nicht. Die Qualität kannst du selber bestimmen, indem du die Farbeinstellungen deines Monitors auf die Folien abstimmst.


Mit Qualitätsstufe meinte er wahrscheinlich die Brille selber und nicht etwaige Einstellungen des Monitors. Ich habe die Tage wieder solche Brillen in verschiedenen anderen Magazinen beziehungsweise Zeitschriften gesehen. Die sind nicht so wirklich toll. Die von der PCGH sieht wesentlich stabiler aus und trägt sich dadurch wahrscheinlich auch besser.


----------



## MaJu1337 (5. Juli 2010)

Oke, abgesehen davon dass ich es jetzt zum 300sten al mitbekommen habe, dass man das Heft jetzt bestellen kann würde ich gerne mal wissen wann das geliefert wird.


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Juli 2010)

m4ju schrieb:


> Oke, abgesehen davon dass ich es jetzt zum 300sten al mitbekommen habe, dass man das Heft jetzt bestellen kann würde ich gerne mal wissen wann das geliefert wird.


Anfang nächsten Monats.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Juli 2010)

m4ju schrieb:


> Oke, abgesehen davon dass ich es jetzt zum 300sten al mitbekommen habe, dass man das Heft jetzt bestellen kann würde ich gerne mal wissen wann das geliefert wird.



Einzelbesteller bekommen das Heft frühestens zum EVT (04. August). Abonnenten können schon 2 bis 3 Tage früher mit der Lieferung rechnen.

Marco


----------



## Argead (6. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die auch mal bestellt und mich dafür im Aboshop angemeldet.

Ich muss ja sagen ich bin echt schokiert das mir mein passwort und die mail-adresse also alle erforderlichen zugangsdaten im KLARTEXT per E-mail geschickt wurden - obwohl das doch völlig unnötig ist.
Ich bitte darum das schnellstmöglichst zu korrigieren


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juli 2010)

Als Premium Abonent brauche ich das doch nicht zu bestellen ?!

Es sei denn ich will eine 2. günstiger ...


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Juli 2010)

@ PCGH

Ich wollte gerade Bestellen, aber statt der 5 Euro Preis habe ich 13,49 Euro (9,99 Heft + 3,50 Versand) bekommen. Das muss doch ein Fehler sein, oder? Ich habe mein Abonementnummer eingegeben. 

Edit: Ich bestelle aus der Schweiz!


----------



## Moritz2000 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich bin inzwischen zwar 3D-Fan, nachdem ich mal Filmausschnitte in 3D gesehen habe, aber diese Papp-Brille überzeugt mich da nicht wirklich...



oksboht schrieb:


> Damals in der MickyMaus-Zeitung gabs auch alle  paar Monate so eine Brille samt 3D-Bildern xD





B00 schrieb:


> Früher gab es die in (fast) jeder Fernsehzeitschrift



Muss ich euch wohl zustimmen...auch die Antwort darauf, dass die von der Qualität her nicht mithalten können, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben...


----------



## jobo (12. Juli 2010)

Habe es jetzt bestellt! 
Die wollten mir auch trotz Abo auch den Vollpreis + Versand berechen. Habe beim Kundendienst angerufen und die haben es dann (hoffentlich) für mich bestellt. Ich hoffe das es klappt und ich das Heft pünktlich(!) und für 5€ bekomme.


----------



## abo@computec.de (13. Juli 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich habe die auch mal bestellt und mich dafür im Aboshop angemeldet.
> 
> Ich muss ja sagen ich bin echt schokiert das mir mein passwort und die mail-adresse also alle erforderlichen zugangsdaten im KLARTEXT per E-mail geschickt wurden - obwohl das doch völlig unnötig ist.
> Ich bitte darum das schnellstmöglichst zu korrigieren



Hallo Argead,
vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis und Anregung - wir haben dies geändert und ab sofort wird das Kennwort bei der Registrierung nicht mehr im Klartext per Mail verschickt.
schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## kmf (13. Juli 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt bestellt!
> Die wollten mir auch trotz Abo auch den Vollpreis + Versand berechen. Habe beim Kundendienst angerufen und die haben es dann (hoffentlich) für mich bestellt. Ich hoffe das es klappt und ich das Heft pünktlich(!) und für 5€ bekomme.





violinista7000 schrieb:


> @ PCGH
> 
> Ich wollte gerade Bestellen, aber statt der 5 Euro Preis habe ich 13,49 Euro (9,99 Heft + 3,50 Versand) bekommen. Das muss doch ein Fehler sein, oder? Ich habe mein Abonementnummer eingegeben.
> 
> Edit: Ich bestelle aus der Schweiz!



Die von früher bekannte 5€ Version für Abonnenten wird im neuen Abo-Shop doch gar nicht mehr angeboten. 



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Es sei denn ich will eine 2. günstiger ...


Wie es scheint, sind die Zeiten vorbei.


----------



## PunkButcher (14. Juli 2010)

Mal die Qualität der Brille beiseite gelassen...
Welche Software ist da noch dabei? Wär nett wenn ich meine alte Shutterbrille damit unter 7 zum arbeiten motivieren könnte ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Juli 2010)

PunkButcher schrieb:


> Welche Software ist da noch dabei? Wär nett wenn ich meine alte Shutterbrille damit unter 7 zum arbeiten motivieren könnte ^^



Es sind dabei Testversionen von Tridef und IZ3D sowie der Stereotreiber von Nvidia. Eine Lösung für die alte Shutterbrille bietet das Premium nicht.

Marco


----------



## Manny G. (9. August 2010)

Brauch ich unbedingt!


----------



## mad-onion (9. August 2010)

Komisch, bei IZ3D heisst es, man brauch nicht nur eine Shutterbrille sondern auch den IZ3D Monitor und die Graka muss 2 Ausgänge haben. 
Scheinbar gibt es auch einen Treiber für Rot/Blau, welcher dem ersten Anschein nach kostenlos sein könnte. 
Ob dieser auch mit herkömmlichen Monitoren funktioniert kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit bestätigen.
Ausserdem wird mindestens eine Radeon HD 4870 oder Geforce 8800GT empfohlen. 
Den zugehörigen Monitor gibt es hier für stolze 399 Euro.

TriDef 3D gibt auf seiner Website ebenfalls an, bestimmte Monitore zu benötigen. 
Allerdings kostet die Software nochmal 49,99 Dollar, wird per Internet aktiviert und ist an einen einzelnen PC gekoppelt. 
In dem Shop wird lediglich angegeben, dass DirectX "9" Games unterstützt werden.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (31. August 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> Das Heft wird gekauft!
> Aber die Brille ist echt ein bisschen billig, in den Uncut Videos hattet  ihr bessere Brillen auf, schade dass nicht solche beigelegt  werden.





B00 schrieb:


> Die 3-D-Brille  ist richtig High-Tech
> Früher gab es die in (fast) jeder Fernsehzeitschrift





dangee schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Farbfolien; mehr nicht. Die Qualität  kannst du selber bestimmen, indem du die Farbeinstellungen deines  Monitors auf die Folien abstimmst.





Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Muss ich euch wohl zustimmen...auch die Antwort darauf, dass die von der  Qualität her nicht mithalten können, würde ich so nicht  unterschreiben...




Also ihr habt die Brille nicht wirklich verglichen, oder?

Ich habe so eine red/cyan Brille mir vom Optiker geholt. Zwei habe ich mir von eBay bestellt und die eine aus der PCGH Premium. Es gibt einen RIESEN Qualitätsunterschied. Am schlechtesten waren die von eBay.
Die Brillen dunkeln sehr ab und der 3D Effekt ist nur halb so gut, wie mit der PCGH-Brille. Nicht schlecht ist die vom Optiker, aber an die PCGH-Brille kommt von der Helligkeit und dem 3D Effekt keine ran.

Es ist also imo keine 08/15 Brille, die in der PCGH ist.

Hier und hier sind ein paar Pics für die Anaglyph Brille. Ich finde es total genial und ja - Ich hatte auch schon eine Rot/grün Brille vor etlichen Jahren (Jahrzehnten). Ich habe sogar Magic Carpet damals mit so einer rot/grün Brille ausprobiert, aber keiner kann mir einreden, dass das der "gleiche 3D-Effekt" ist, wie z.B. Left4Dead mit der PCGH - Brille.

@PCGH: Kann man die Brille echt nicht nachbestellen. Würde gerne noch 2-3 bestellen. Danke schonmal . (Und nein: 3 weitere Premium Ausgaben kauf ich jetzt auch nicht  )

Gruss Lucky


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2010)

Hi,

Dann schicke doch einfach einen ausreichend frankierten Rückumschlag (90 Cent bei 2 Brilllen) an uns - Redaktion PC Games Hardware, Stichwort 3D-Brille, Dr.-Mack-Straße 77, 90762 Fürth.

Grüße, Thilo


----------

